# ipod touch (méchamment) bloqué



## Hyperbol (25 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un ipod touch jailbreaké qui a récemment eu un souci: le bouton "menu" ne marchait plus. 

J'ai voulu le restaurer avec Ziphone (erreur, erreur !), mais mon ipod s'est mis à bugger en m'affichant toujours le même message d'erreur: "... major 2, minor 0". 

Mon ipod ne monte plus sur iTunes, donc impossible de le restaurer...

J'ai fait des recherches mais je ne peux pas faire le super reboot (appuyer sur le bouton menu + mise en marche) vu que mon boutin "menu" ne marche plus...

Quelqu'un aurait une solution miracle ? Merci d'avance...


----------



## trivium77 (25 Avril 2008)

j'ai également ce problème sur mon ipod touch. La commande de réinitialisation dont tu as parlé est inefficace, le pb ne changera pas.
Les conseils sur le site d'apple sont tous inutiles.
J'attend également des réponses. 
Espérons que notre pb soit bientôt résolu. :mouais:


----------



## Leced (26 Avril 2008)

J'ai eu ce soucis : j'ai éteint mon ipod touch, puis appuyé sur le bouton menu, ensuite, j'ai branché le câble de l'ipod. Il s'est mis en mode restauration, et puis iTunes a permis de restaurer la bête


----------



## trivium77 (26 Avril 2008)

merci beaucoup pour ta réponse ça marche super bien.


----------

